# What do you guys think



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 27, 2017)

Woke up at 4am for this shot editing took some time but was worth it


----------



## Braineack (Nov 27, 2017)

so much chest, but no room above head...


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 27, 2017)

Braineack said:


> so much chest, but no room above head...



So you think I️ should crop some more to get rid of all the chest


----------



## Braineack (Nov 27, 2017)

since the head is already clipped a bit, and there's no value add from the chest, i'd try a 1:1 square crop.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 27, 2017)

I think the portrait showing so much chest/shirt & jacket takes away from the power of the face. His head is almost in the frame (just barely), so it's tight but it might work to make copies and try some various crops and see what you can do with it. The face/portrait is to me good enough to work with it some.


edit - I noticed too looking again that the collar seems to be flatter on one side so I'd think about how much to crop and if one/either side needs a slight crop - sometimes not being quite centered can work. I think my instinct would be to - make copies first - then lop off a major portion of the bottom and make it in tight to show the face with enough collar to frame him. But that's just my thought, not necessarily a right or wrong with cropping it but a preference.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 27, 2017)

I would like to see it square also ... take some off the top and a bunch off the bottom.  The head is slightly cropped ... so slightly that it appears to be more by accident than intent.  Generally, crops need to look intentional ... a deeper crop would project intent rather than accident.


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I would like to see it square also ... take some off the top and a bunch off the bottom.  The head is slightly cropped ... so slightly that it appears to be more by accident than intent.  Generally, crops need to look intentional ... a deeper crop would project intent rather than accident.



Thank you I’ll fix right away


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think the portrait showing so much chest/shirt & jacket takes away from the power of the face. His head is almost in the frame (just barely), so it's tight but it might work to make copies and try some various crops and see what you can do with it. The face/portrait is to me good enough to work with it some.
> 
> 
> edit - I noticed too looking again that the collar seems to be flatter on one side so I'd think about how much to crop and if one/either side needs a slight crop - sometimes not being quite centered can work. I think my instinct would be to - make copies first - then lop off a major portion of the bottom and make it in tight to show the face with enough collar to frame him. But that's just my thought, not necessarily a right or wrong with cropping it but a preference.



I’ll try that thanks


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think the portrait showing so much chest/shirt & jacket takes away from the power of the face. His head is almost in the frame (just barely), so it's tight but it might work to make copies and try some various crops and see what you can do with it. The face/portrait is to me good enough to work with it some.
> 
> 
> edit - I noticed too looking again that the collar seems to be flatter on one side so I'd think about how much to crop and if one/either side needs a slight crop - sometimes not being quite centered can work. I think my instinct would be to - make copies first - then lop off a major portion of the bottom and make it in tight to show the face with enough collar to frame him. But that's just my thought, not necessarily a right or wrong with cropping it but a preference.



Ok how about this


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I would like to see it square also ... take some off the top and a bunch off the bottom.  The head is slightly cropped ... so slightly that it appears to be more by accident than intent.  Generally, crops need to look intentional ... a deeper crop would project intent rather than accident.



Ok how about this ?


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

Omarphoto6911 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > so much chest, but no room above head...
> ...



How about this ?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 28, 2017)

those last three look exactly the same. (as each other)


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2017)

Braineack said:


> since the head is already clipped a bit, and there's no value add from the chest, i'd try a 1:1 square crop.





Gary A. said:


> I would like to see it square also ... take some off the top and a bunch off the bottom.  The head is slightly cropped ... so slightly that it appears to be more by accident than intent.  Generally, crops need to look intentional ... a deeper crop would project intent rather than accident.





Braineack said:


> those last three look exactly the same. (as each other)



Yes.
Yes.
and, again, Yes.

Gotta watch out for head-chops that look accidental.

Cutting off the top of a person's head in a highly-realistic or "neorealism" type of portrait is kind of a no-no.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2017)

The suggestion was a square crop.  The revision you posted is not close to square.  Your profile says photos Not OK to edit so no one can post an example for you...


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > since the head is already clipped a bit, and there's no value add from the chest, i'd try a 1:1 square crop.
> ...



Oh thank you I️ did not know that I️ have only been shooting for a year so I’m still learning


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

Braineack said:


> those last three look exactly the same. (as each other)



Sorry I️ thought I️ had to reply to each person individually it’s my first time


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> The suggestion was a square crop.  The revision you posted is not close to square.  Your profile says photos Not OK to edit so no one can post an example for you...



How do I️ change that I’m new


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

Ok guys I️ need some more help none of my family or friends tell me what I can improve upon I️ like criticism it helps me improve what do you guys think of these ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 28, 2017)

I think it's an improvement and agree it would be better to not crop the top of the head.  This might be something that as you become more experienced in framing shots and composing images that you'll be better able to see how to crop and adjust photos.

I think you'd need to get onto your profile page to change the setting about photos being OK to edit; someone else may be able to tell you.

With the two new photos it looks like the first one is too dark in the bottom third; he gets 'lost' and there's not much to see. The second one looks like the exposure might have been off, and for that kind of photo think about how you want the sunlight hitting the subject.

edit - I see potential in what you've posted, and would suggest you work on learning about composition; try searching 'elements of composition in art' - yes, art - that should give you some websites (like Artsedge Kennedy Center, the Getty, Goshen.edu) for learners that teach about how elements like shape, size, color, texture, etc. are used in composition. Obviously you wouldn't have to do the lessons but there's some reliable info. to read and look at. You could also look up famous photographers and get your eyes used to looking at good photos and think about what they did in their photos.


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think it's an improvement and agree it would be better to not crop the top of the head.  This might be something that as you become more experienced in framing shots and composing images that you'll be better able to see how to crop and adjust photos.
> 
> I think you'd need to get onto your profile page to change the setting about photos being OK to edit; someone else may be able to tell you.
> 
> ...



Thank you very very much I’m learning all on my own I️ just hit a year since I️ first picked up a camera so it’s been a struggle. Your advice is really Insightful thank you.. a few more I’d like for you too look at


----------



## Braineack (Nov 28, 2017)

the images are great, just work on that framing.  Almost every one of those the head is touching the edge of the frame and showing more torso/legs than really needed.

It looks intentional on that third shot with the blonde hair and very good overall. but some of the others, like the girl on the white blouse,  she looks jammed up into the top corner of the frame, with the majority of the image of her torso, so my eyes are only really drawn into her neck/chest.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 28, 2017)

More chest on the last set! J/k. Those look much better than the first set as far as your cropping goes.


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 28, 2017)

Braineack said:


> the images are great, just work on that framing.  Almost every one of those the head is touching the edge of the frame and showing more torso/legs than really needed.
> 
> It looks intentional on that third shot with the blonde hair and very good overall. but some of the others, like the girl on the white blouse,  she looks jammed up into the top corner of the frame, with the majority of the image of her torso, so my eyes are only really drawn into her neck/chest.



I’m having a real hard time with framing


----------



## Braineack (Nov 28, 2017)

doing great otherwise, could be worse


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow, what a gorgeous model. That bone structure is just amazing! I would love to get him in front of my camera. You did an amazing job photographing him by putting great emphasis on the features that make him beautiful.

I agree with the comments about cropping some of the chest out for a more close-in headshot. With that strong expression, you could go with a crop that is a bit closer so the eye contact and expression have more impact on the viewer, but still shows enough of the clothing detail to be a useable fashion image. Something like this: https://orig00.deviantart.net/2077/...28_at_10_12_09_pm_by_danostergren-dbv6wkf.png

As far as everything else goes, this image is great. The lighting is impeccable, good styling that really compliments him, and I can't tell if it's been edited or not, which to me is a very good thing. Great editing and retouching in my opinion should never leave evidence of itself, and had you not said that you edited this I would have believed you if you said it was straight out of camera. You show amazing restraint and good taste with your editing. I don't tend to rave about photos often; this one is just great. Consider me a big fan of your work, and I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do in the future. It's taken me almost 10 years to build my skill to be on your level of good.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 29, 2017)

Omarphoto6911 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > the images are great, just work on that framing.  Almost every one of those the head is touching the edge of the frame and showing more torso/legs than really needed.
> ...


I personally like your framing in all of the shots with female models **not including the shot with the arm cut off at the edge of the frame**. It's not a rule that always has to be followed, and I don't think breaking that rule is hurting your headshots at all.


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 29, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous model. That bone structure is just amazing! I would love to get him in front of my camera. You did an amazing job photographing him by putting great emphasis on the features that make him beautiful.
> 
> I agree with the comments about cropping some of the chest out for a more close-in headshot. With that strong expression, you could go with a crop that is a bit closer so the eye contact and expression have more impact on the viewer, but still shows enough of the clothing detail to be a useable fashion image. Something like this: https://orig00.deviantart.net/2077/...28_at_10_12_09_pm_by_danostergren-dbv6wkf.png
> 
> As far as everything else goes, this image is great. The lighting is impeccable, good styling that really compliments him, and I can't tell if it's been edited or not, which to me is a very good thing. Great editing and retouching in my opinion should never leave evidence of itself, and had you not said that you edited this I would have believed you if you said it was straight out of camera. You show amazing restraint and good taste with your editing. I don't tend to rave about photos often; this one is just great. Consider me a big fan of your work, and I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do in the future. It's taken me almost 10 years to build my skill to be on your level of good.



Wow !!! Thank you !!!!! I️ don’t know what to say thank you for your inspirational and kind words I️ treat every picture as of it was my own child lol I️ am seeing that I️ do need to work on my framing I️ use a Nikon D800E I’m still having trouble framing and placing focus point on eye maybe I️ just have bad Technique  but I️ get blurry photos when I️ recompose . My editing I️ try to do as little as I️ can mainly doge and burn and skin cleaning. I’m 2 years in but feels longer my dream is to be published some day. 10 yeas wow what do you mainly photograph?


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 29, 2017)

Omarphoto6911 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a gorgeous model. That bone structure is just amazing! I would love to get him in front of my camera. You did an amazing job photographing him by putting great emphasis on the features that make him beautiful.
> ...


What camera you use really makes no difference and has nothing to do with the photographs. D800E or not, it's all talent, not the camera. Never allow yourself to believe that the camera or gear has _anything_ to do with it, because that will lead you down a deep rabbit hole that will give you absolutely nothing.

As far as focus goes, it takes practice and discipline. You'll get better with it. Your lens may also need calibration. You could also try using a narrower aperture so you get more in focus, especially for the shots that are closer in to your subject.

I mainly photograph actors and models. There's a link to my work in my forum signature.


----------



## Omarphoto6911 (Nov 30, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Omarphoto6911 said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



It took me some time to understand it but gear doesn’t matter funny thing is once got rid of that mindset my work started getting better. I’m not really sure how to calibrate my lens do I️ do that in the settings of my camera ?


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 30, 2017)

Lookup online for lens focus test.  You can print out a test target on regular paper, or even use a ruler.  Don't need to buy anything, as many places sells things for it, but you don't need to pay for anything.

You test your lens to see if it's front or back focusing.  And you can use fine tune focus function on your camera to make adjustments.


----------

